# Problem with Wireless internet (low packet activity and limited no connectivity)



## Michaelbrearley (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi, Firstly appologies as this has already been answered but it does seem that each problem needs its own thread.

*The problem*
My computer is not wanting to connect to the internet, it will claim to be connected to the wireless network (occasionally showing limited or no connectivity) but it wont send or recieve packets (rate is VERY slow)

*Background*
I am running a HP Media Centre PC and have been doing so since easter 07. I have had it working without problems on my network at home and also at two different addresses whilst at university. Recently I noticed that I had connected to another wireless network by accident which was unsecured and when I tried to reconnect to my house network I have the problem. There are 4 other computers in my house (one of which I am on now) which haven't suffered any problems like this which leads me to believe it is a computer related problem rather than a router.

I am not massively technically minded but I am running:
Windows XP
HP Media Centre 
the router is a standard BT Home Hub which has worked for the previous 7-8 months.

So far I have tried the following:
*Ipconfig \all*
*netsh winsock reset catalog
netsh int IP reset reset.log
ping 216.109.112.135
ping yahoo.com
ping google.com -n 25*

All to no avail, I have attached the results below if you can find anything out from it.

Thanks a lot
Mike
*Command Ping google -n 25*
Microsoft(R) Windows DOS
(C)Copyright Microsoft Corp 1990-2001.

C:\DOCUME~1\HP_ADM~1>ping google.com -n 25

Pinging google.com [64.233.167.99] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 64.233.167.99: bytes=32 time=127ms TTL=231
Reply from 64.233.167.99: bytes=32 time=134ms TTL=231
Reply from 64.233.167.99: bytes=32 time=122ms TTL=231
Reply from 64.233.167.99: bytes=32 time=146ms TTL=231
Reply from 64.233.167.99: bytes=32 time=127ms TTL=231
Reply from 64.233.167.99: bytes=32 time=121ms TTL=231
Reply from 64.233.167.99: bytes=32 time=122ms TTL=231
Reply from 64.233.167.99: bytes=32 time=122ms TTL=231α
Reply from 64.233.167.99: bytes=32 time=129ms TTL=231
Reply from 64.233.167.99: bytes=32 time=122ms TTL=231
Reply from 64.233.167.99: bytes=32 time=129ms TTL=231
Request timed out.
Reply from 64.233.167.99: bytes=32 time=130ms TTL=231
Reply from 64.233.167.99: bytes=32 time=123ms TTL=231
Reply from 64.233.167.99: bytes=32 time=123ms TTL=231
Reply from 64.233.167.99: bytes=32 time=122ms TTL=231
Reply from 64.233.167.99: bytes=32 time=122ms TTL=231
Reply from 64.233.167.99: bytes=32 time=132ms TTL=231
Reply from 64.233.167.99: bytes=32 time=123ms TTL=231
Reply from 64.233.167.99: bytes=32 time=122ms TTL=231
Reply from 64.233.167.99: bytes=32 time=126ms TTL=231
Reply from 64.233.167.99: bytes=32 time=122ms TTL=231
Reply from 64.233.167.99: bytes=32 time=123ms TTL=231
Reply from 64.233.167.99: bytes=32 time=126ms TTL=231
Reply from 64.233.167.99: bytes=32 time=123ms TTL=231

Ping statistics for 64.233.167.99:
Packets: Sent = 25, Received = 24, Lost = 1 (4% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 121ms, Maximum = 146ms, Average = 125ms
*command ipcvonfig \all*
C:\DOCUME~1\HP_ADM~1>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : MIKES
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : home

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82562V 10/100 Network Conne
ction
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-18-F3-62-4B-E2

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Wireless LAN PCI 802.11 b/g adapter
WN5301A
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-C0-A8-BD-96-BB
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.65
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 85.255.113.139
85.255.112.125
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 26 October 2007 13:13:11
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 27 October 2007 13:13:11

*command ping 216.109.112.135*
timed out 4(5?) times

*Command ping yahoo*
host server could not be found.

(I would link in someone elses exactly the same results but am on a mac and they confuse me.)
*netsh winsock reset catalog AND netsh int ip reset reset.log*
rebooted computer and it didn't work.

If there is anything else you need to know please just ask as this problem is quite annoying especially as my computer is the most used in the house and I am coming up to some dissertation deadlines!!

Thanks again for your time and sorry for the blatant reposting!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Try removing all of the wireless connection profiles under wireless networks and then search for available networks again.


----------



## Michaelbrearley (Oct 26, 2007)

didn't work, tried it twice and both times it reconnected with limited or no connectivity (which as usual tells me something about an invalid IP address which isn't and has never been fixed by pressing the Repair button!)
If you are going to tell me to input the ip address and gateways manually where would i find out how to do it 

Thanks for the fast reply
[Edit]

Very strange I tried the old "third times a charm" and it's now working! would still be interesting to hear if you think this will be a recurring problem and if it is what I can do to stop it happening.

Many thanks


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Post an IP config /all with it working. I'm thinking you probably don't need the DNS server number there.


----------



## Michaelbrearley (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi sorry was away for the weekend.

This is the Ipconfig /all with the internet working.
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : MIKES
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : home

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Wireless LAN PCI 802.11 b/g adapter
WN5301A
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-C0-A8-BD-96-BB
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.68
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 29 October 2007 11:24:39
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 30 October 2007 11:24:39

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82562V 10/100 Network Conne
ction
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-18-F3-62-4B-E2

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator>

Many thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You have what appears to be a good connection to the wireless AP.

Try these simple tests.

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

PING 216.109.112.135

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Michaelbrearley (Oct 26, 2007)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator>ping 216.109.112.135

Pinging 216.109.112.135 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=105ms TTL=48
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=104ms TTL=48
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=104ms TTL=48
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=105ms TTL=48

Ping statistics for 216.109.112.135:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 104ms, Maximum = 105ms, Average = 104ms

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator>ping yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [216.109.112.135] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=105ms TTL=48
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=116ms TTL=48
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=115ms TTL=48
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=120ms TTL=48

Ping statistics for 216.109.112.135:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 105ms, Maximum = 120ms, Average = 114ms

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator>

These are with the connection working. It seems to have stopped doing it now must have been one of those "crazy one offs" oh well Thanks for all the help! will definatly be stopping by again if I have any more problems


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It needed a vacation, your weekend off was the trick. 

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the top of the page in the upper right corner.©*


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

If you'll notice, the DNS server 192.168.1.254, is the ticket. The one from post number one 

You can mark the thread solved using the THREAD TOOLS drop down menu.


----------

